# Small, inexpensive, perfect for winter



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

Looking for a small (about 5in, and 40rg or less), inexpensive ($40-$70/box) cigar. Mostly for a quick, cold weather smoke, but also, just for those times when 25min is all you have.

I've looked though a few threads and found some good discussion, but most of it centered around Petite Coronas and $100+/box.
I am looking for something smaller and cheaper than what is in most of the "best small cigar" threads. Please let me know what you think of the following cigars, or throw in something I have over looked. 

What I am currently looking at:
H. Upmann Epi's
Por Larranaga Panetelas
Monte Puritos
JLP petit Caz.
JLP cremas
Partagas Habaneros


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

Another question I wanted to ask was about aging small cigars. Are any of the small cigars notorious for smoking well young?
I would most likely get these and burn through them in less than 3-6 months so I am not looking for anything to store and age.


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

I'd be interested in hearing suggestions for this also!


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Yah me too i live part time in a small mountian town and it is already too cold at night


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Lots of choices but nothing in that price range guy's sorry.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

My vote is the Upmann Epi

A ton of flavor for a little cigar.


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

H Upmann Epi's fit the bill for sure. They are on my short list for winter smokes.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Arnie said:


> My vote is the Upmann Epi
> 
> A ton of flavor for a little cigar.





Barefoot said:


> H Upmann Epi's fit the bill for sure. They are on my short list for winter smokes.


Out of your list, this is the choice I would make as well. For another 20-30 bucks there are much better smokes to be had, IMO.


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

CeeGar said:


> Out of your list, this is the choice I would make as well. For another 20-30 bucks there are much better smokes to be had, IMO.


I agree whole heartedly. 
The main reason I want to keep it so cheap is so I dont think twice about sparking one up when I feel like a quick smoke, and then if time doesnt permit, just putting it out.

Of the 2 places I trust, the epi's are out of stock and so are the por larranaga's. my third choice comes down to monte puritos and JLP's.
Are any of the JLP's worth a darn thing?


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

The JLP's are a decent, solid yard gar. This has been my experience. They are not a complex smoke by any stretch. More or less a one note tune. Straightforward mild Cuban tobacco flavor. Nothing more, nothing less. Not bad though, for the money.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Look for sales on the Upmann CM's....often multi-box sales in the Fall.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

sounds like you're more interested in finding a cigarillo almost... 

anyway, going to be tough to find something that cheap. IMHO you're better of spending a little extra and getting something a little better that might last a bit longer. Like a Petite Corona or Short. Por Larranaga, Monte 4, etc. Anyway not on the list or in that price range but I'd suggest checking out Partagas Shorts and maybe even Upman Epicures. Though I've yet to try the Epicures for the price & size they might be fine...


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Dan,

I get off work at about 10 PM. I can relate to you wanting to have a quick smoke on a cold night. I smoke small cigars at that time of day/year ,,,, 34 by 4 1/2. 

The Upmann Epicure is PERFECT for a winter smoke. I will be ordering some for myself this fall. Party Shorts are also fantastic, but do not fit your price constraints.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

This Winter my cigar of choice will be the
Epi's (3 boxes)
CM's
and NC's that I don't mind discarding 1/2 way through.

I knew all those Opus would come in handy....:hug:


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> This Winter my cigar of choice will be the
> Epi's (3 boxes)
> CM's
> and NC's that I don't mind discarding 1/2 way through.
> ...


Al, I am so glad you sent me that one as a ride along with the other smokes for the "review" thread. They are perfect for a cold night. Thanks!


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

Arnie said:


> Dan,
> 
> I get off work at about 10 PM. I can relate to you wanting to have a quick smoke on a cold night. I smoke small cigars at that time of day/year ,,,, 34 by 4 1/2.
> 
> The Upmann Epicure is PERFECT for a winter smoke. I will be ordering some for myself this fall. Party Shorts are also fantastic, but do not fit your price constraints.





asmartbull said:


> This Winter my cigar of choice will be the
> Epi's (3 boxes)
> CM's
> and NC's that I don't mind discarding 1/2 way through.
> ...


well, I am going to do my best try to track down some epi's then. I've only had a couple upmann's but really like the flavor profile, and from everything I've been reading, these little epi's have a very similar taste.

Also, I agree with the party shorts, absolutely love those little guys, but love them too much to smoke them with little regard to time. The shorts last me between 40 and 50 min.

Thanks, everyone, for the feedback. I love this place. It is hard to commit to a box of something, whether it is $50 or $250, but being able to ask questions and get genuine answers and input helps me feel a lot better. I know that everything comes down to individual preference, but it is awesome to get real opinions.

Im about to make it rain RG! lol


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

dahu said:


> well, I am going to do my best try to track down some epi's then. I've only had a couple upmann's but really like the flavor profile, and from everything I've been reading, these little epi's have a very similar taste.
> 
> Also, I agree with the party shorts, absolutely love those little guys, but love them too much to smoke them with little regard to time. The shorts last me between 40 and 50 min.
> 
> ...


argh, I've given out to much RG in the last 24hrs... I will continue tomorrow


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Let us know how you like the epicures. I was blown away by the Sir Winston, less so by the 2. The 46 and 50 were totally different than the Winnie and the 2, much more mild and citrusy while the Winnie and 2 were earthy, leather, cream. I like the Winnie and the 2 more. If the epicure is like that I'd want a box or two.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Andrew, here is a review of the Upmann Epi

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-reviews/295024-5-cigars-al.html It's the third review in the thread.

Which reminds me,,, I have 2 more reviews to do.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 8, 2009)

I've got a couple more ideas for you Dan.

The ERDM Demi Tasse might be a little smaller than you want at 30 x 4'' but I've grown fond of these little guys.

Another idea is Fonseca KDTs. I don't feel these get the love the deserve. To me they are a great morning cigar paired with a good cup of coffee.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Dan, my .02....

I started with mille fluers from the most prominent brands when I went down the CC slope. They were cheap, and pretty good young, but there were draw issues. The majority of the smaller smokes are good young, but the PLPC's in general are known to need age. In general, the under 100 list will have trade offs. You'll have to decide which trade off you'll be willing to go with.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Cletus said:


> I've got a couple more ideas for you Dan.
> 
> The ERDM Demi Tasse might be a little smaller than you want at 30 x 4'' but I've grown fond of these little guys.
> 
> ...


Dave, how is the draw on the ERDM DT? I love the ERDM flavor. But I find some of the little guys are rolled too tight.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for the link Arnie. It's out of stock at my supplier, so I put in a request for when it is back in stock.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

astripp said:


> Thanks for the link Arnie. It's out of stock at my supplier, so I put in a request for when it is back in stock.


Haha, me too.


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

Arnie said:


> Haha, me too.


that makes three of us...


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

Cletus said:


> I've got a couple more ideas for you Dan.
> 
> The ERDM Demi Tasse might be a little smaller than you want at 30 x 4'' but I've grown fond of these little guys.
> 
> ...





harley33 said:


> Dan, my .02....
> 
> I started with mille fluers from the most prominent brands when I went down the CC slope. They were cheap, and pretty good young, but there were draw issues. The majority of the smaller smokes are good young, but the PLPC's in general are known to need age. In general, the under 100 list will have trade offs. You'll have to decide which trade off you'll be willing to go with.
> 
> Good luck to you!


Thanks for keeping 'em coming guys, I am SOL with the Upmann epi's. I will check out your suggestions for sure!


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

any love for any of these?
Quintero y Hermano

Rafael Gonzalez Panetelas Extra

Romeo y Julieta Sports Largos


----------



## Cletus (Apr 8, 2009)

Arnie said:


> Dave, how is the draw on the ERDM DT? I love the ERDM flavor. But I find some of the little guys are rolled too tight.


You know, Arnie, although I've only had about 8 of these from my first box and I can't recall any issues with draw.


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

I would be willing to try the Fonseca Delicias or KDTs while waiting on the Epis..........


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

Barefoot said:


> I would be willing to try the Fonseca Delicias or KDTs while waiting on the Epis..........


If for some reason they do end up in the humi for a while, is there any chance that the outer wrapping could increase the chance of mold? I have heard of the cedar sleeves contributing to the production of mold, wonder if the styrofoam could do the same?


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

I just don't know; I thought the cigars were wrapped in paper?


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

dahu said:


> If for some reason they do end up in the humi for a while, is there any chance that the outer wrapping could increase the chance of mold? I have heard of the cedar sleeves contributing to the production of mold, wonder if the styrofoam could do the same?


They are wrapped in tissue paper. _I wouldn't think it would like cedar. Since cedar holds moisture._


----------



## ninersfan (Aug 15, 2009)

Right now, I'd look at the RyJ Regalias de Londres, although they are slightly more expensive than your posted price range (~ $90 to $100 per box). I also love the San Cristobal El Principe. These are in a somewhat larger RG (42) but are an extremely well-made Minuto.

Next year though, I'll definitely be looking for multiple boxes of the Rafael Gonzalez Perlas. This stick has to be considered a coup, as it totally goes against every trend that Habanos SA is subscribing to these days.


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

Not meaning to thread jack. But.. anything in the cc world along the lines of a short corona or something like a Padron principe in size that is a decent everyday smoke?


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

jakesmokes said:


> Not meaning to thread jack. But.. anything in the cc world along the lines of a short corona or something like a Padron principe in size that is a decent everyday smoke?


I dont think it is a thread jack  the question fits in pretty good with what this thread was started for, basically winter/quick smokes. That being said, and to answer your question, Party Shorts are my favorite short cigar and pretty close to the Padron Pricipe in size.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Partagas shorts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

I would agree with you Tony. Dan is looking for something in the $3 max per cigar as I read it. There are actually quite a few that fit the bill. $4 sticks raise the ante a bit.
My choices would be:
H Upmann Epicures
Partagas Mille Fleurs
Fonseca KDT
Just a good cigar that you don't mind chunking when the conditions prove to be too much.
Let us know what you decide on.....


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

Barefoot said:


> I would agree with you Tony. Dan is looking for something in the $3 max per cigar as I read it. There are actually quite a few that fit the bill. $4 sticks raise the ante a bit.
> My choices would be:
> H Upmann Epicures
> Partagas Mille Fleurs
> ...


precisely!
I will make sure to report back. I am requesting to be notified when upmann epi's are back in stock. If they are not available in the next couple weeks, I will probably do a Fonseca or a JLP.


----------

